# Pygmy Critiquing



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Interested to see what people who don't know about pygmies have to say about this doe. :wink: whose up to the challenge?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

People who _don't_ know...okay, I qualify! I'm not going to cheat by looking up scoring, either. 
Alert, stands well, proper colour and markings. Longer body which is what I'm used to looking for, but pygmies are supposed to be cobby, but then, moms benefit from length regardless of breed...overall, length is good I'll say. Nice wide rounded escutcheon, teats look to point the right way, but that will be proved or not when her udder fills. Nice wide, sturdy stance, though front feet toe out. Cute, round, meaty rump. I have nothing nasty to say about her, but haven't much idea of what is ideal--just have sort of a cartoon image in my mind, lol!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Psssh I'll shoot for it!! I can't even critique a dairy goat, but here goes! There isn't a good head profile pic, but from what I can see, it does appear to be correctly dished. Good depth and width of barrel and good body capacity. Top line could be more level in the chine. Good depth and width of chest floor, though she does toe out both front and rear, which probably affects her tracking from the rear too. Overall though, pretty pleasing pygmy type.

There! I tried to throw in some terms I heard a pygmy judge use at a youth show while I was walking by lol!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

How about this little wether? he may be a little bit harder to find cons.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

better pic, showing whole goat, please?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> better pic, showing whole goat, please?


Ill try to get some more pics today


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree! I think he's handsome!! I need more angles to find something to nit-pick! Lol!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Guess I would qualify as well 

First doe:
Pros:
-Correct ear set
-Wide forehead
-Wide cheeks
-Short neck
-Good brisket
-Short legs
-Deep body
-Nice angle in back legs
-Short bodied, but not too short
-Stocky
-Good, even width
-Wide rump
-Good width in chest
-Good chest floor
-Nice blending from neck to shoulder

Cons:
-Muzzle is maybe a bit dished
-Kind of a roached back
-Short rump
-Toed out in fore 
-Toed out in rear
-Slightly cow hocked
-Steep rump


Have NO IDEA what I'm doing, but there!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Guess I would qualify as well
> 
> First doe:
> Pros:
> ...


that was actually pretty good! :thumbup: although a dished muzzle is a good thing in pygmies.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks!  Couldn't remember is a dished muzzle was good or bad


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

May I jump in as well? My favorite showmanship questions are when I hand my goat off to a volunteer and place the goats in my class based on conformation


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> better pic, showing whole goat, please?


Finally got some pictures... Here is a front view


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

And another side view... Not the best pic


----------

